# Falla de tv Sony Kv-21fa210



## Sergio Hernandez Delgado (Abr 27, 2012)

Falla de tv Sony mod. kv-21fa210, la tv hace click normal pero no enciende, están constantes 4 parpadeos del led de encendido, al seguir insistiendo, enciende el televisor, prende y apaga de forma normal, agradecería el apoyo de alguien que haya solucionado éste problema.


----------



## nocta (Abr 27, 2012)

Te fijaste en el manual de servicio a ver qué dice al respecto? Generalmente los parpadeos del led indican una falla, como los 'beeps" de las computadoras.

Te dejo esto que encontré. Aparentemente el problema es el integrado MCZ3001D.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sergio Hernandez Delgado (May 10, 2012)

gracias por la respuesta a tv sony. pero ya remplace el ci. mcz3001 y no trabajo, alguna sugerencia mas para revisar


----------



## ivercingo (Jun 20, 2012)

yo tengo un problema igual > prendo el led queda permanente 3min y después suena el relee empieza a oscilar y enciende normal es el mismo modelo del diagrama que subió nocta  pero el modelo de 21 plg y con sonido 2.1  pero la placa es igual .  que puede ser ?  el televisor es del año 2006, comprado de la tienda autorizada de sony.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2012)

algún capacitor desvalorizado en la fuente ??? quizas


----------



## ivercingo (Jun 20, 2012)

Si puede ser un capacitador  desvalorizado o mas que eso  , porque cuando comenzó el problema tardaba un minuto en encender, después de 4 meses tarda en encender 3  minutos  y hoy e notado que el audio suena como entre cortado (como robot) al subir el volumen reemplazare capacitadores  y comentare resultados .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2012)

sin lugar a duda,son los capacitores,,,pero cuales ???  los de la fuente ,quizas


----------



## alvaroml (Jun 24, 2012)

estimado colego revisa las resistencias que alimentan el ic mz 3001.que tienen un valor de 470k o 3 de 330k que van en serie cambiar todos condesadore que están al rededor del ic en mencion


----------



## ivercingo (Jun 30, 2012)

hola!!  sigo con el problema  de que tarda en encender ,   e revisado las  tres resistencias que  me recomendaron y encontré que están bien .       al  testar  encontré algo irregular   voltajes altos  véanlo adjuntare  imágenes .



Al presionar el boton de encendido llega el voltaje de 298 V al pin 18 del MCZ3001


DESPUÉS de 2 min enciende y son  los voltajes que estoy anotando en las imágenes .



Solo  pude  solucionar  el problema  del audio .


----------



## cites (Jul 2, 2012)

hola leo lo que dicen del tv sony y el problema es de tubo es típico esta falla en estos tv hay que medir los cañones del tubo  y luego  anular el ik para que no se proteja mas  saben hacer el procedimiento ..y esta solucion es temporaria


----------



## ivercingo (Jul 4, 2012)

si  amigo cites    ,  es  lo  primero que hice  ,     subi imagenes  sobre  los voltages en la fuente , 
este tipo de fuente enciende al cerrarse   el relay,   tiene una fuente constante para el standby  el relay es activado por el encendido del power ,   así que  solo hay B+  cuando  el relay se cierra ,


en mi caso acciono el piloto ,se cierra el relay ,le  llega voltaje  ala fuente  pero esta no oscila sino  hasta de unos minutos y aparece B+ :enfadado:


----------



## ivercingo (Jul 10, 2012)

hola  amigos foreros  ya  resolví  el problema que tenia ,           les cuento  a continuación:  revise todos los capacitadores  y todos bien excepto uno de 10µf  que media como 7µf  lo cambie y nada ,   otros me recomendaban  cambiar los capacitadores que eran dos de 680µf /250V   bastante grandes y caros ,  tome prestados  los capacitadores  de otro televisor  y seguía  sin resultado,    me recomendaron  en el foro que recalentara con aire caliente la parte de  la fuente especialmente los capacitores transistores y el integrado MCZ3001 de la fuente,  y prendió inmediatamente  muy bien, en ese momento supe que el problema se originaba en la fuente ,  aplique calor a cada uno de los componentes  por separado comenzando por los capacitadores y no hubo resultado , luego a los transistores mosfet y no hubo resultado, seguí con el integrado y  funciono prendía inmediatamente al orden .  saque prestado un MCZ3001D de otro colega de taller y quedo confirmado que  el problema era el integrado.               

solución : cambiar el MCZ3001D


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2012)

no probaste resoldar el MCZ3001D antes de cambiarlo?


----------



## tonni v (May 8, 2020)

Buena noche colegas, no vi cerrado el tema por lo que considero no hay problema de comentar otro hilo.

Les comento que tengo exactamente el mismo problema con el parpadero de 4 veces en el led, a diferencia que no tengo voltaje B+, ya revise capacitores y soldadadura frias, los capacitores principales de la fuente, el tranistor horizontal correcto, pero no se me ocurre que podra ser ??, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## moonwalker (May 8, 2020)

tonni v dijo:


> Buena noche colegas, no vi cerrado el tema por lo que considero no hay problema de comentar otro hilo.
> 
> Les comento que tengo exactamente el mismo problema con el parpadero de 4 veces en el led, a diferencia que no tengo voltaje B+, ya revise capacitores y soldadadura frias, los capacitores principales de la fuente, el tranistor horizontal correcto, pero no se me ocurre que podra ser ??, gracias por la ayuda



Una falla usual en estos TVs Sony que Si bien cuatro parpadeos indiquen falla en circuito vertical, si no hay tensión en el +B, trata de aislar el circuito de salida horizontal de la fuente de poder , esto es desconectando el flyback en su pin de entrada +B. Si el voltaje +B aún no aparece, es porque el problema radica en el área del primario de la fuente específicamente en circuito PWM cuyo corazón es el MCZ3001. Verifica primeramente cada de una de las resistencias que polarizan a dicho integrado sobretodo unas dos conectadas en serie de 330K (1/8W) que frecuentemente se abren dejando sin funcionamiento al oscilador. Comentar resultados.


----------



## tonni v (May 8, 2020)

Gracias ahora procedo,
He terminado de realizar los procedimientos que me indicaste, verifique todas las R incluyendo las tres de 330k estando correctas,
en caso las pruebas con el B+ no tuve resultados es decir continua en 0v, resolde el MCZ por que escuche de un truco que aplicándoles calor vuelven a operar, pero en este caso no funciono, sigo con ausencia de voltaje, estoy considerando cambiar el MCZ o sabes de algún procedimiento para verificar si esta bueno ?


----------



## tonni v (May 9, 2020)

Medí los parámetros que llegan al MCZ3001DB, 
PIN  1   midió: 3.0v   debería de medir: 3v  ok
PIN  8   midió: 10.5   debería de medir: 17.2v
PIN 10  midió: 11.0v debería de medir: 10.7 ok
PIN 14  midió: 0.0v   debería de medir: 163.2 v
PIN 18  midió: 330v  debería de medir: 340v ok


En caso de PIN14 depende de los voltajes derivados de los transistores Q600 y Q601,pero como estos no funcionan por esa razon no tengo el voltaje, por esa razón considero cambiar el MZD3001DB que es el que los hace operar, en caso de PIN8 no esta llegando a los 17.2 considero que este ultimo no esta llegando por la misma razón antes descrita. Si no fuera el MCZ el daño que otra sección o componente estará provocando que los transistores no estén operando ??


----------



## moonwalker (May 9, 2020)

No dijiste el estado o si hiciste las verificaciones a las resistencias que te dije. Recuerda también la  prueba de aislar el circuito horizontal de la fuente y verificar si momentáneamente llega el voltaje +B. Trata de verificar las resistencias con mucho cuidado que no vayas a pasar ninguna por alto. Ya de último sería probar con otro integrado MCZ3001.


----------



## tonni v (May 9, 2020)

El problema lo he solucionado gracias por sus valioso aportes.

Se soluciono con el cambio del MCZ3001DB.

Conclusión:
Si no tenemos B+ y no tenemos voltaje en el PIN14 del MCZ que debería ser de 168v, hay altas probabilidades de que sean el MCZ,
como lo fue en este caso. Para esto tomando en cuenta que el transistor horizontal no esta en corto y que hemos medido todo lo demás
y dándolo por bueno. Aunque la electrónica es compleja.


saludos,


moonwalker dijo:


> No dijiste el estado o si hiciste las verificaciones a las resistencias que te dije. Recuerda también la  prueba de aislar el circuito horizontal de la fuente y verificar si momentáneamente llega el voltaje +B. Trata de verificar las resistencias con mucho cuidado que no vayas a pasar ninguna por alto. Ya de último sería probar con otro integrado MCZ3001.




Te comento que si las habia medido, las desmonte y las tres median exacto los 330K.

Salduos,


----------



## moonwalker (May 10, 2020)

tonni v dijo:


> El problema lo he solucionado gracias por sus valioso aportes.
> 
> Se soluciono con el cambio del MCZ3001DB.
> 
> ...




Me alegra mucho colega que hayas dado una reparación Exitosa a tu TV. Siempre soy algo muy meticuloso a la hora de cambiar un integrado que forme parte del corazón de algún circuito sin antes haber hecho un protocolo de revisión como te lo expuse en uno de los mensajes. Estos MCZ causan una variedad de síntomas que afectan lógicamente el encendido del TV por ejemplo hay una falla usual en este chasis de Sony el cual presenta un retardo en el encendido de unos segundos, luego con el pasar del tiempo este retardo se extiende a unos minutos, luego a horas y así. Y para confusión de algunos novicios que encaran estas fallas diversas del MCZ3001, los códigos de error por medio de los destellos del Led de Standby no corresponden a la falla real jajajaj pero con experticia y con una prueba reina clave como aislar el circuito de fuente secundaria en su tensión +B se hace una deducción determinante para descartar o no ese integrado PWM peculiar y únicos en estos TVs Sony (no he visto este oscilador integrado en otros TVs  ) Dios te bendiga colega y Felicidades por tu reparación.


----------



## tonni v (May 11, 2020)

Muchas gracias moonwalker,
Ya hacia un largo tiempo que no trabajaba en esta rama de la electrónica, estaba mas trabajando  en la automatización de ambientes limpios, y por ende no tenia buen tacto jejeje, y como es tan minucioso, pero he tenido el favor de Dios que siempre es el pionero en mis reparaciones. 

Saludos amigos colegas,


----------



## moonwalker (May 12, 2020)

tonni v dijo:


> Muchas gracias moonwalker,
> Ya hacia un largo tiempo que no trabajaba en esta rama de la electrónica, estaba mas trabajando  en la automatización de ambientes limpios, y por ende no tenia buen tacto jejeje, y como es tan minucioso, pero he tenido el favor de Dios que siempre es el pionero en mis reparaciones.
> 
> Saludos amigos colegas,



Hola  tonni, jajaja bueno siempre que retornamos a hacer algo pues uno nuevamente empieza a pulirse como el mármol. Por acá estoy reparando un TV trc con una falla súper aleatoria y creéme que ya hice todos los procedimientos necesarios para darle solución así que por más conocimientos propios que uno tenga, es muy necesaria también la ayuda de Dios tal cual como lo dijiste. Te felicito nuevamente tonni.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2020)

Contá la falla así nos hacés pensar


----------



## moonwalker (May 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Contá la falla así nos hacés pensar



Dosmetros, vamos a ponernos a pensar en esta falla jjjjja la cual es inusual pero lo tedioso es que la falla es intermitente o aleatoria extremamente en el encendido poseyendo un retardo luego de haberse apagado desde el control. La tarjeta es un clásico circuito del chasis chino PH08K-N22 y la falla es como sigue:

Al darle Power (control remoto) o +/-CH para encender el TV,  éste enciende pero en menos de 1 segundo y se apaga de manera repetitiva (como si estuviera oscilando) prende y apaga indefinidamente. Luego de verificar los voltajes de fuente tenemos que el +B varía entre 95V - 115V durante la falla, así como también los demás voltajes de fuente. Sin embargo la tensión de alimentación para el circuito de Standby  o control (EPROM-MICRO) 5 voltios y 3.3V es estable sin ningún tipo de variación así que puedo descartar el voltaje de alimentación para esta etapa. 
Aislando el circuito de salida horizontal para ver si la fuente era la del problema, la falla aún persistió, al darle Power a la tarjeta, la variación en la fuente está presente  así que me concentré en el circuito comparador de error cambiando para descartar el Optocoplador y verificando cada una de las resistencias y componentes desde el área del primario y secundario todo está perfecto así que entonces luego de descartar la fuente, el circuito de salida horizontal y el circuito comparador de error, me concentré en el circuito de Standby o control que es el que recibe la orden de Power para luego suministrar el pulso de encendido desde el pin 38 del micro (pin Standby) el cual en modo Standby se encuentra en estado bajo (0V) así que lógicamente los voltajes de alimentación de fuente se encuentra todos en un nivel bajo pero cuando accionamos Power desde el control remoto o +/-CH para encender el circuito el pin 38 del micro suministra el pulso pasando a estado alto (3.3V) y así debe mantenerse para que este pulso active los diferentes transistores que actúan de on/off que activan la fuente y así encenderse el circuito de salida horizontal pero como dato importante obtenido tras la profunda revisión: el jueguito de la falla aleatoria lo posee es el Micro, ya que cuando se encuentra la falla,  el pin 38 de Standby del microcontrolador alterna entre 0V y 3.3V indefinidamente así que lógicamente prende y apaga el TV haciéndolo bailar a su ritmo 😂. Cambiando el cristal de sincronismo para el microcontrolador y cambiando la memoria EPROM para descartar ambos componentes que son determinantes para el circuito de control, la falla aún persiste, de repente el TV puede encender normalmente mostrando calidad de imagen y audio normal y así puede trabajar todo un día sin apagarse (cuando está encendido no se produce la falla aleatoria, el TV trabaja normalmente).

La vieja me dice que suelte ese TV y lo deshaucie pero yo le digo que son estas las fallas que nos hacen verdaderos veteranos de guerra jajajaja así que opiniones colegas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2020)

Y si le forzás los 3,3 V del pin 38 que ocurre ?


----------



## moonwalker (May 13, 2020)

Cuando al micro se le forza por medio del pin 38 (Standby) entonces no hay barrido vertical ni horizontal ni video. Cambiando los condensadores electrolíticos que filtran las tensiones de 5V para EPROM, 3.3V para el micro la falla aleatoria ha sido corregida en gran porcentaje pero sin embargo la falla se produce luego de tener el TV desconectado en varias horas pero en unos tres o cinco segundos enciende luego de las oscilaciones comprendidas en ese tiempo. De igual manera 2M el TV lo tengo bajo funcionamiento. Estas son las reparaciones que nos hacen sufrir pero que también son las que nos dan experiencia jajajaj.


----------



## tonni v (May 14, 2020)

Que compleja la falla, no tengo mucha experiencia,
me da la impresión que es el micro porque es mas un problema de control,
al parecer al fuente de alimentación esta correcta, y si probas cambiar el micro ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 14, 2020)

Algo muy similar se me dio hace años con un Sanyo trc. Al darle al interruptor cuando el televisor llevaba horas apagado no encendía, hacía intento las primeras veces pero luego ya ni eso.
Cuando lograbas encenderlo podía estar todo el día funcionando y si lo apagabas y volvías a encender, encendía a la primera.
Tras días de comprobar el circuito de alimentación siguiendo el esquema sin dar con la avería opté por dibujar el circuito de la fuente, para aclararme, pues había notado ligeras diferencias con el esquema original.
Una vez completado el esquema pude observar que en la zona de stand by tenía un condensador de 0,25uF que en el esquema de la casa no aparecía. Dicho condensador estaba seco y al sustituirlo el problema de arranque en frío se solucionó.
Después de una semana haciendo pruebas y no volviendo a fallar se lo devolví a sus dueños. 
Como nota.. El aparato fue varias veces al servicio técnico y no dieron con la avería.

Como nota 2... En el transcurso de la manipulación en busca de la avería se dessoldaron o cortaron varios cables de la tira que conecta la main con el zócalo del tubo y se dieron varios fallos que me volvieron medio loco. Unas veces se veía verde, otras rojo, otras no había imagen o se oscurecía sin dejar de verse..

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> la falla se produce luego de tener el TV desconectado en varias horas pero en unos tres o cinco segundos enciende




Tenés un capacitor de pocos uF que se te "escuende-esconde"


----------



## moonwalker (May 14, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Algo muy similar se me dio hace años con un Sanyo trc. Al darle al interruptor cuando el televisor llevaba horas apagado no encendía, hacía intento las primeras veces pero luego ya ni eso.
> Cuando lograbas encenderlo podía estar todo el día funcionando y si lo apagabas y volvías a encender, encendía a la primera.
> Tras días de comprobar el circuito de alimentación siguiendo el esquema sin dar con la avería opté por dibujar el circuito de la fuente, para aclararme, pues había notado ligeras diferencias con el esquema original.
> Una vez completado el esquema pude observar que en la zona de stand by tenía un condensador de 0,25uF que en el esquema de la casa no aparecía. Dicho condensador estaba seco y al sustituirlo el problema de arranque en frío se solucionó.
> ...


Gracias Pincha por responder. Sí, interesante ambas anécdotas que luego de batallarlas y solucionarlas nos permiten luego hacer conclusiones y explicaciones del por qué de la falla.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés un capacitor de pocos uF que se te "escuende-esconde"


Sí 2M, mayormente las fallas intermitentes por retardos de encendido luego de haberse apagado el TV se debe a un condensador electrolítico ya averiado, sin embargo ya he cambiado los condensadores que filtran las tensiones para el circuito de control o Standby, 5V y 3.3V el TV ha mejorado notablemente en el arranque sin embargo todavía existe una leve variación. Viendo el diagrama sólo me faltó por reemplazar uno de 1uF 50V que filtra la tensión de 3.3V para uno de sus pines VDD pero buee ya lo tengo tapado y funcionando. Lo seguiré manteniéndo bajo prueba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> me faltó por reemplazar uno de 1uF 50V que filtra la tensión de 3.3V



Ese , ese !   Esos capacitores electrolíticos de bajo valor y alto voltaje , puestos a muy bajo voltaje , uno piensa que están ultra super seguros , pero no ! , se desvalorizan y se deshacen de "no trabajar"


----------



## moonwalker (May 14, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese , ese !   Esos capacitores electrolíticos de bajo valor y alto voltaje , puestos a muy bajo voltaje , uno piensa que están ultra super seguros , pero no ! , se desvalorizan y se deshacen de "no trabajar"


Claro que sí, voy a tomar tu sugerencia 2M. Respecto a lo que dijo Tonni para cambiar el Microcontrolador, puede ser viable que algún integrado cause algún retardo de encendido por ejemplo como el famoso MCZ3001 oscilador pwm de Sony y también los Optocopladores los he pillado como causantes de dichas averías. Del resto el 90% de los casos es debido a condensadores electrolíticos secos y también un porcentaje importante debido a resistencias desvalorizadas y diodos con fugas. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2020)

Ajá , también hay microcontroladores que reciben "órdenes" de configuración via díodos muy pequeños estilo los 1N4148 y si tienen fugas dejan al micro pensando un rato , idem con algunos tantalios


----------



## tonni v (May 18, 2020)

Estas fallas definitivamente luego de ser un trabajo se vuelven un desafío jeje, por eso me gusta esta rama de la electrónica


----------



## moonwalker (May 18, 2020)

tonni v dijo:


> Estas fallas definitivamente luego de ser un trabajo se vuelven un desafío jeje, por eso me gusta esta rama de la electrónica


Sí jajaja es una parte interesante de la electrónica cuando nos pone a quemar neuronas con colesterol, pero una vez que tienes la falla resuelta luego de una gran batalla es una gran satisfacción y un buen aprendizaje y experiencia que te deja. Por otro lado tengo cuatro TV por resolver: dos LGs los cuales les estoy buscando el yugo de deflexión y el otro LG tiene el transistor horizontal fundido (previamente le solucioné falla en el área primaria de la fuente) y un tv Chinito que también le espero un yugo de deflexión adecuado para él. Asi que hay varias reparaciones por finiquitar y que documentar acá en el foro. Dios les bendiga


----------

